# Bachmann Plastic Axle FIXED.



## Scrub (Jan 20, 2016)

I recently acquired a Bachmann North Star (G gauge). It has the early plastic axle ( the plaxle if you will) which was broken, as they are wont to do. I suppose we could have sent it back to Bachmann but here is what I did. 

I cut the tube from a Windex bottle to fit. I did have to pick from a couple different bottles to find one that was snug. Worked out great! So the solution is hiding under your sink.


----------

